# Misquito island



## cdokhani (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it really that dangerous to fish misquito island in Texas city?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

No it's not dangerous if you do know exactly where the drop offs are located... Do you? If not, then... YES it is! If 1st time out there, wear a life vest and stay back and watch others wading out and follow closely... careful not to stray too far left! Don't venture out where no one else has been. DO watch for the moving tide, that's when it really get's crazy there, stay waist deep or less. If the sand starts moving under your feet get out!


----------



## cdokhani (Jun 29, 2013)

teamfirstcast said:


> No it's not dangerous if you do know exactly where the drop offs are located... Do you? If not, then... YES it is! If 1st time out there, wear a life vest and stay back and watch others wading out and follow closely... careful not to stray too far left! Don't venture out where no one else has been. DO watch for the moving tide, that's when it really get's crazy there, stay waist deep or less. If the sand starts moving under your feet get out!


i have not wade fished the island.  Do fish hang out around the drop off? how can i tell where the drop off begins?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

cdokhani said:


> i have not wade fished the island.  Do fish hang out around the drop off? how can i tell where the drop off begins?


You can't, that's TeamFirst's point. Wear a PFD and don't explore, follow others until you know your way around. The other thing to watch out for is ship wakes. It's an interesting phenomenon all along the Texas City Dike and Levee area. As large cargo ships and tankers pass by off in the Houston Ship Channel, the first thing that happens is a gradual sucking out of the water around you, I call it "ship suck". Sometimes you hardly notice it, just a gradual decrease in water level, other times it's more dramatic. That is your warning that wake waves are coming in the next few minutes and they can be pretty large. So, watch out for the suction of "ship suck" and watch for large waves if you are in deep water.

If you are prepared and knowledgeable, none of this is a big deal, it's part of the adventure. If you're not, you could become another statistic...

Oh yeah, it's Mosquito Island by the way...


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I have waded all around that area, there is a deeper hole right next to the Island it drops off but its not like a ledge. It would be somewhat dangerous if you cannot swim, but anywhere around the water is dangerous if you cannot swim, or swim well enough to swim out of trouble wear a pfd if you are uncomfortable. Strait north a hundred yards out to 300 yards N N W you can find some small guts, water runs about belly deep depending on tide. I have caught some trout in there, but have never caught consistently. I know people do I just never have. Its easy to access and it looks fishy but it gets fished _alot_. Pocket on south side has been alittle better for me.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Multiple drownings over the years, 2 in one day I was there about '97. Maybe as many as 1/2doz. or more in last 25yrs. SO YES, IT IS DANGEROUS. Also, unless it has changed dramatically since I quit wading it (too crowded) 20yrs ago, THERE IS A STEEP DROPOFF TO THE LEFT AS YOU ENTER. I waded it back in early 80's a lot and almost slid off embankment. It is steep and if tide is incoming can be very dangerous. Another occasion about '83-84 I was coming in and young teenager slid off behind me. Luckily, a man came along with his young son at same time. They both had PFD's and the man swam out with his sons PFD and quite possibly SAVED HIS LIFE. I have seen many posts on this board with warnings and quite a few WITHOUT THE PROPER WARNING. Not trying to scare you but BE SMART not another tragic statistic...


----------



## Logan024420 (Aug 12, 2013)

i thought only to the left of the island it was dangerous and to the right side your ok to go down almost a mile and wade


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

logan024 said:


> i thought only to the left of the island it was dangerous and to the right side your ok to go down almost a mile and wade


 Mile may be pushing it but yea that's basically it. I usually wade the levee last 20years or so and be forewarned there is another deep hole out in front of the gazebo which is a pretty good spot too. Given the age of cdokhani(?) I wanted to empress upon him the POTENTIAL danger there. I know of at least two more deaths over the years in addition to the two I posted. That was very sad, a father and two sons. Only one son survived... sandbar @ windsurfing area is another spot and $ Pt. Be careful around the point the fish will draw you out deep... lotta good fish and memories @ Mosquito back in 80's. Still good fishin if you hit right...


----------

